# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Shqiperia,mbreteri Apo Republike?

## Vjosa

Shpesh here  kushdo mund t'i kete bere kete pyetje vete:
 Po sikur te ishte ose te behej monarki Shqiperia,   a do ishte me mire? 

Per mendimin tim, ne keto kushte qe eshte Shqiperia, edhe mbreteria i mungonte, se dhe ato pak gjera qe i kane ngelur do i marre Leka Zogu dhe do ngelemi ne hic. 
PRES MENDIMIN TUAJ  , sidoqofte ai. Faleminderit  :i hutuar:

----------


## Prototype

republike demokraci 
Monarki sme pelqen ne shume gjera ...........

----------


## Idmon

JAM PER REPUBLIK PARLAMENTORE DHE JO PER MONARKI

PERSHENDETJE NGA  MONDI

----------


## MEDEA

mor edhe te duam monarki sbehemi dot me!
se edhe ai fare mbret Leka I, nuk ishte gje tjeter vecse nje cop katundar nga Burgajeti i Matit...qe u vetquajt mbret, mblodhi pasurite e shqiptareve e na la ne mes te kater rrugeve kur na sulmuan italianet..me ato pasuri jetoi per tere ato vjet i biri i tij ne Johanesburg! se per te punuar nuk besoj se ka qene ndonjehere i zoti!
pershendetje!  :flutura:

----------


## Berti

E paskeni mesuar mire Marksizem-Leninizmin.

Ju lumte!! Keshtu ju do Partia dhe xhaxhi Enver!!

----------


## peshkatari

Partia dhe xhaxhi Enver jo po dot e thoja se si Ekonomist qe je bjeri pak lapsit merr dhe Zitin Blerim po deshe dhe beni llogarite po qe se u dalin po deshe ma shpjegoni dhe mua se çeku me vjen pak doresh per llogari.
 Une per vete jam per Republike Parlamentare. Per arsye.
 Se te gjithe shtetet qe sote jane Republika Parlamentare kane kaluar neper fazat tona dhe po ti shikojme sot jane te konsoliduara dhe mund te theme nga me te zhvilluarat, por nuk do te thote se edhe atje nuk ka korrupsion.
  Persa i perket mbretit ose Monarkise desha te pyes se mos di ndonjeri ndonje vend te botes qe mbretin e kane zgjedhur Parlamentet si kete ( Ahmet Zogun) Une di se mbreterit e kane mare Fronin me force dhe pastaj kane filluar te tolerojne nga pak per ti hapur hapesira vendim marrjeje dhe pinjolleve te tij qe i mernin shpirtin, (Per te evituar vrasjet e mbreterve qe te vegjel). 
     Une jam qe çdo gje e ligjeruar dhe jo e vjedhur ne kohen e Vetquajtjes Mbret ti kthehet familjes dhe te behet hesapi me gjithe floririn po theme une te vjedhur dhe ne rast se i takon gje familjes ti kthehen ndersa froni nuk ka qene ndonjehere prone e tyre. Sepse po them nje parlament servil ja dha dhe me vone nje parlament tjeter servil ja hoqi keshtu qe me thuaj ti mua kush ka te drejte Parlamenti i pare apo i dyte.

----------


## Berti

Nuk kam nevoje te marr lapsin.Kam lexuar raporte te tjeresh te cilet kane marre lapsin e kane studiuar parametrat  ekonomike te asaj kohe.e te them te drejten jam habitur.

Po te them vetem nje shifer:*NE KOHEN E NALTMADHNISE SE TIJ PERPUNOHESHIN NE PORTIN E VLORES RRETH 1600 ANIJE NE VIT NDERKOHE QE SOT BEHEN RRETH 10-15*

Mos kini frike se nuk iua grabit kush zgjedhen e Enverit e Fatosit....E gezofshi!!

----------


## alvi

Une them te bohet monarki presidenciale po dhe me parlament, qe te kete dhe pak store se s'o gjo ky muhabet.
Prap ne me forma arkaike qeverisje.
Republike parlamentare, ose presidenciale, do te ishte preferenca ime.

----------


## MEDEA

o berti ti mos shif vetem anijet ore!!!! se ka edhe shume gjera te tjera..... pervec tyre. 
por bilanci total eshte qe monarkia nuk eshte me e mire se republika...e cfaredo tipi qofte kjo e fundit! le qe ajo puna e trashigimise se fronit ta shpif fare.....i del princi budall atij tjetrit dhe e bo mbret.... i shef mire 1600 anijet pastaj.
hajt shnet  :perqeshje:

----------


## Berti

Ke te drejte Medea.Prandaj dhe Anglia eshte kaq e varfer.Edhe vendet nordike te shkretat ato

----------


## Albo

Monarkia Kushtetuese eshte po aq demokratike si forme sa edhe republika parlamentare.

Kjo teme eshte trajtuar gjeresisht ne forum dhe personalisht preferoj Monarkine kushtetuese mbi republiken parlamentare. Arsyet per kete kane lidhje me ceshtjen tone kombetare dhe stabilitetin politik e rajonal te Shqiperise.

Trashegimimi i fronit mbreteror nuk i sjell vendit destabilitet sic e sjellin presidentet me mandat 5 vjecar dhe mbreti nuk ka as ambicie politike dhe as nevoje per pushtet, ka vetem nevoje per dashurine dhe respektin e popullit te tij. Leka Zogu eshte i vetmi shqiptar sot per sot qe flet per nje Shqiperi te Ethnike, pasi ai nuk eshte politikan dhe nuk dridhet perpara perendimit.

Perpara se te gjykoni 15 vjetet qe Shqiperia ka qene monarki, beni mire te lexoni per ate kohe pasi me komentet qe shume nga ju kane bere me lart nuk tregojne gje tjeter vecse paditurine e tyre mbi historine e monarkise ne Shqiperi.

Albo

----------


## Letersia 76

me mire REPUPLIKE cfare Monarkie ........
po te behet monarki do te pesoj fatin e si me ZOgun ( qe ja shiti Italise0.... :buzeqeshje: 
Repuplika do te fitoje perhere ne Shqiperi...........

Me respekt Letersia 76!

----------


## baobabi

Degjo Letersia problemi i shitjes ndaj Italise nuk qendron.

Pse do thuash ti

Italia dhe dy fuqite e tjera Gjermania e Japonia deshen te pushtojne gjithe boten dhe dihet tashme historia.

Zogu nuk e ftoi Italine.

Ne ate kohe Shqiperia i kishte hapur dyert ndaj Italise por Italise nuk i mjaftonte ajo forme mardheniesh prandaj e pa te arsyeshme qe te mos kishte fare sovranitet te shqiptarve.

Megjithese Italia ishte aleati kryesor i Shqiperise dhe i Zogut vete, ajo nuk e pyeti fare dhe vendosi qe t'a eleminonte sovranitetin

Dhe ashtu beri.

Le te vijme tek Zogu

Atij i ngeleshin dy rruge

1. Te luftonte per te mbrojtur atdheun e tij

2. Te largohej nga vendi dhe te mos konfrontohej me Italine.

Sipas betimit dhe nderit i duhet qe te luftonte dhe ai le te ishte fati i tij.
Dhe une jam me ate se ai duhet te bente detyren ndaj kombit, gje qe ai nuk e beri.

Nga ana tjeter edhe sikur ai te kishte luftuar nuk do e kishte perballuar Italine dhe kete ai vete e dinte.

Shqiperia nuk kishte takatin e kohes se Skenderbeut kur u mbulua me lavdi dhe jemi une dhe ju sot.

Prandaj ai mendoi se do ishte me mire per Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret qe te mos ngrinte pushke kunder Italise.

Kjo nuk do t'a bente ate personalisht armik me Italine e cila kishte qene aleat i tij.

Ajo qe ai beri ishte nje vendim i vete Zogut dhe prandaj une nuk shoh ndonje aresye te forte se ndonje borxh apo nder i ka shqiptari Ahmetit apo Lekes.

Nga ana tjeter them se nje Monarki Kushtetuese sic edhe e ka pershkruar Albo apo edhe Zogiste te tjere ketu ne forum nuk do te kishte me pak vlera se sa Republika Shqiptare qe dihet se si ka funksionuar deri me sot.

Vete jam i bindur se shumica e individeve me te drejte vote ne Repuliken Shqiptare nuk shohin ndonje vlere tek Monarkia.

Por qe ti heqesh vetes nje mundesi per nje forme qeverisjeje e cila mund te kete sukses kjo nuk duhet lejuar.

Tashme me historine e Ahmetit Leka ska te beje.

Tradhetine nuk e ka bere Leka dhe atij ska pse ti vishen faje qe nuk i ka bere.

Problemi eshte se Shqiptaret kane nje eksperience jo te thelle me monarkine dhe ligjet e trashegimit te fronit nuk i njohin fare.

Te me fali lexuesi se ky eshte opinioni im.

Zogistet mund te kene mendim tjeter.

Ajo qe do ti uroja une Lekes eshte qe te ekspozohet pak me teper ne Shqiperi deri ne zgjedhjet e reja.

Keshtu shqiptaret do kene mundesi me teper te shohin vlerat e monarkise dhe te mbretit qe ne fakt eshte person konkret.

----------


## Tigrimelara

Monarki Parlamentare Kushtetuse
Mbreti mbi shtetin
parlamenti i zgjedhur me voten e popullit dhe normal i perbere nga parti te ndryshme
respektim i kushtetutes se miratuar nga populli

----------


## Letersia 76

I kam lezuar te gjitha dhe e di shume mire historine e Shqipersise dhe te gjitha qeverite qysh nga e para.........
Por duhet te them se me mire per SHQIPERINE do te ishte Repuplika parlamentare........

----------


## Puhiza

Letersia 76, 

Nuk eshte e vertete se ne e dime historine e Shqiperise, nuk eshte e vertete se ne i kemi lexuar te gjitha. Ne kemi lexuar dhe dime ate qe na kane dhene per te lexuar. Dime anen subjektive, ende nuk mund te themi se ajo qe na eshte thene ka nje te vertete historike brenda saj. 
Eshte fatkeqesi, por keshtu eshte. Jane djegur me mijra dokumenat origjinale qe do te mund ti jepnin nje pergjigje te qarte shume pikepyetjeve dhe aludimeve tona.
C'ti besh? Te pakten te tregohemi me shume pragmatike dhe ti leme euforizmat e tipit shqiptar " une i di te gjitha". Latinet thoshin " quantum scimus gutta est, ignoramus marae= ajo qe dime ne eshte nje pike uje ne detin e madh te dijes."

me respekt, 
puhiza

----------


## alvi

Sistemi me  imire per mendimin tim eshte republika presidenciale si ne USA.
Ajo punon me mire se te tjerat, dhe eshte sistemi i perdorur nga shteti me i fuqishem ne bote per nja 100 vitet e fundit.  Ne kemi mberritur defacto ne sistem dypartiak ne Shqiperi.  Pse mos i fusim  i republik presidenciale dhe hajt mirupafshim.
Kundra Monarkise, nuk kam asnje argument te vlefshem, vetem se arkaike tingellon, dhe nuk me duket e drejte te kemi sundues, vetem se gjyshi apo stergjyshi, e moren fuqine dikur ne dore.  Asnje lloj merite pervec se ratifikim i nepotizmit.
Ky eshte mendimi im,  pika ime e ujit, ne detin e dijes. (lol)

----------


## Berti

O Letersia

Meqe dike qe Zogu ia Shiti shqiperine Italise,a na thua per kurjozitet sa lek ia shiti?

Shqiperine tja falesh edhe dreqit gratis,edhe ai nuk e do

----------


## MEDEA

ore berti qenke njeri qe shihke endrra me sy hapur ti! sa bukur do ishte te mund te krahasohemi me vendet nordike... po eshte  E PAMUNDUR, ato merren me anije...se vetem ate mundesi kane...e cfare mund te bejne tjeter...te mbjellin banane ne ate klime????

shqiperia ka goxha vlera... TE TE VIJE TURP...qe thua qe nuk i intereson asnjeriu! nqs njerzit do ishin ata qe duhej (e jo si ty, me vjen keq te ta them) atehere shqiperia do ishte 100 here me mire se vendet nordike...fale pozicionit fantastik qe ka!

----------


## KilleR-X-

Mendimi im *Republike*.......

----------

